

Toyota Motor Sales US HQ to move to Texas - nwenzel
http://www.autonews.com/article/20140427/RETAIL03/140429889/toyota-to-move-u-s-sales-hq-to-texas-sources-say

======
nwenzel
To clarify some of the names mentioned in this and other articles, Toyota
Motor Corporation is the Japanese company that builds cars and trucks. Toyota
Motor Sales is the US company that sells Toyotas in North America. Toyota
Financial Services is the US captive auto finance company that offers
financing at most US Toyota dealerships (except, coincidentally, in Texas,
where it's handled by another company).

